# Seerosenbecken



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Apr. 2007)

Hi.

Ich hatte vor mir dieses Jahr vielleicht größeres Behältnis für meine Seerosen auf der Terrasse zu bauen.
Und zwar hatte ich mir vorgestellt ein ca. 200x60x60 großes Becken aus Naturstein zu mauern.

Jetzt habe ich zwei Fragen.

1. Hält das den Wasserdruck  überhaupt stand? Denn der Wasserdruck könnte ja recht hoch werden. Es wären ja immerhin ca. 720 Liter.

2. Hält der Zementmörtel dicht oder muss ich das Becken noch mit Teichfolie oder sonst was "auslegen" (mir fällt grad kein besserer Begriff ein).


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenbecken*

Hallo Mirko,

also ich bin da überfragt... aber Thorsten hatte sich eins auf die Terrasse gesetzt... 
Leider fehlen hier die Bilder davon... aber ich geb ihm mal Bescheid.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenbecken*

Hi Annett.

Ja, danke. Mach das mal. Mal sehen was er dazu sagt.


----------



## Frank (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenbecken*

Hallo Mirko,

also wegen dem Wasserdruck hätte ich eigentlich weniger bedenken. 

Und wegen der Dichtigkeit, da gibt es spezielle Dichtmittel, die man dem Wasser (zum Mörtel anmischen) beigeben kann.
Ich habe damals folgendes verwendet:
Das Mittel ist in einem roten Doppelbeutel verpackt. (flüssig 230 ml)

*KERTSCHER Bauchemie
Dichtungsmittel conc.
Dichtet Putz, Mörtel, Estrich, Beton, Fugmörtel, Waschbeton usw. = haftfeste wasserdichte Sperrmörtel, Ausblühungsverhindernd.
*
Ich habe das Mittel bei uns im *BauKing* gekauft, falls dir das was sagt.

Aber du musst auch bedenken, das es Natursteine gibt, die selbst Wassersaugend sein können. 

Aber warten wir mal noch auf den Fliesenverbieger.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenbecken*

Hi Frank.

Das ist schon mal ein guter Tip. Danke! Ist das Zeug sehr teuer?




> Aber du musst auch bedenken, das es Natursteine gibt, die selbst Wassersaugend sein können.


 Hatte vielleicht vor Basalt (wenns welcher ist, ist jedenfalls dunkelgrau und ziehmlich kantig) zu verwenden. Das Zeug lieg hie haufenweise rum.
Hab aber als Alternative noch solche Steine ->


----------



## Thorsten (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenbecken*

Hi Mirko,

also ich besitze so ein Seerosenbecken.

Bild von 2004-5
 

Das Becken ist mit einem 11,5 er Stein gemauert und anschließend mit Zemetputz von mir verputzt worden. 
Den Wasserdruck, ca. 700l hat es locker überstanden. 

Das Becken hat fast drei jahre wunderbar gehalten,
allerdings habe ich im letzten Winter nicht aufgepasst (Luftsprudler nicht reingehangen) 
und das Becken ist durch dem Eisdruck gesprungen/gerissen. 

Es ist zwar nichts weiter passiert, da das Becken mit einer Folie ausgekleidet ist, aber eine Kernsanierung steht trotzdem an.:?

Empfehlen kann ich es nicht wirklich .....


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenbecken*

Hi Thorsten.



> Das Becken hat fast drei jahre wunderbar gehalten,
> allerdings habe ich im letzten Winter nicht aufgepasst (Luftsprudler nicht reingehangen)
> und das Becken ist durch dem Eisdruck gesprungen/gerissen.


 Das Wasser würde ich eh im Winter ablassen.


Wie hast du denn die Folie befestigt?


----------



## Thorsten (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosenbecken*

Hi Mirko,

die Folie habe ich "einfach" nur reingelegt.

Wasser aufgefüllt, Falten geglättet-Substrat eingebracht.

Den Folienrand habe ich anschließend mit den Naturstein befestigt, 
dieser liegt in Mörtel und hat recht gut gehalten bis zum _Crash_.

 

Wenn Du im Winter das Wasser ablässt, sollte es ohne Probleme funktionieren!


----------

